# انميشن انواع الضواغط



## احمد فالح مهدي (24 ديسمبر 2014)

اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم فلاش مهم وواضح على انواع الضواغط حيث تضع الماوس على اي نوع ثم تضغط عليه يوضح اجزاءه ايضا ثم next اسفل
واذا عجبكم عندي كم فلاش مشابه له اريد جواب فقط حتى انزل الباقي


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 ديسمبر 2014)

بجد ملف ممتاز جدا تسلم ايدك يا باشمهندس احمد .. دائما كل يوم عندك جديد بارك الله فيك . ومنتظر جديدك


----------



## ali abualaes (29 ديسمبر 2014)

احسنت نحن ممتنين لمشاركاتك القيمة
لكن عندما احمل الملف برنامج الانتي فايروس يكتشف نوع الملف 
(Trojan (win32/trojan.2e5 
ويمنع تحميل الملف تلقائيا ما ادري هل الملف فيه فايروس او برنامج الحماية عندي فقط يقرأه على انه فايروس


----------



## أبونوافل (23 يونيو 2018)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad mohammad (27 يناير 2019)

مشكور


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

شكرا الك على جهودك


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

الفلاش باي لغه موجود


----------

